# T4 for weight loss for women.



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Right basically i just need basically some info on this subject.

my mother really wants something for weightloss to go along with dieting.

shes been told about t4 and asked me, i dont want to tell my mum yes because i dont really know if it would be very sensible, gove her any nasty side effects, or even work.

Any input would really be appreciated!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

try a balanced diet and exercise program .


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Levrothyroxine? Has she been prescribed this for hypothyroidism?

I wouldn't go messing with thyroid tbh.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

No she hasnt been prescribed i was just asking so i could advise her on what you lot think is best


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

mcrewe123 said:


> No she hasnt been prescribed i was just asking so i could advise her on what you lot think is best


Ok well... I'd advise her not to.

Get diet in check, increase exercise.

Then u could look at yohimbine possibly. Diggy posted some fantastic articles on fat loss supps if u do a search, they are well worth a read.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Okay il show her, thanks alot


----------



## medicalstudent (Oct 31, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend taking thyroxine without supervision by a medical professional. Consider as others have said a balanced diet + solid cardiovascular plan first.


----------

